

Bitcore Playground: Interactive Code Examples for Bitcoin - eordano
http://bitcore.io/playground

======
jonifico
Useful little tool for various uses. Love the 'under the hood' part.
Congrats!!

------
holoiii
Very cool, love the design

------
novalis78
Has anyone attempted at adapting bitcore.js for scrypt coins yet?

~~~
jonpaul
What do you mean? In this context, Scrypt is only relevant to the mining
algorithm. As far as writing code for other coins, usually it's just a simple
as changing a constant for the version number.

